# Topics > Favorite Routes in North America >  Oatman Highway

## Charlie H

I learned recently that the Oatman Highway between Oatman and Topock was closed due to flood water damage but have heard nothing since.  Has anyone heard anything about if the road is still closed and, if so, when it will reopen?

----------


## Southwest Dave

I can't find any up to the minute reports but this one suggests it could be closed until the end of October following a wash out.

----------


## Charlie H

Thanks Dave.

----------


## scotishbob

It is still closed and expected to be closed until next spring.  That was of of 10-21-13 when I was through there

----------


## Charlie H

Has anyone heard if the road from Oatman to Topock has reopened after washing out last fall?

*Mod note.* _I merged threads so everyone can follow the progress from start to finish._

----------


## DonnaR57

Have you tried contacting the Oatman Chamber of Commerce?  They may have the most up-to-date information. Here's a form!

Let us know, too.  Sometime I'd like to drive that -- 


Donna

----------


## Charlie H

Sorry Dave - I forgot I had made a previous post - senior moment I guess.

Donna - If you are in the area, the road was not closed from Kingman to Oatman and that section over Sitgreve Pass is the best part.  There is not much from Oatman to Topock unless. like me, you like desert scenery.  Thanks for the link to the Chamber.  I gave it a try and will advise of any reply.

----------


## glc

The detour isn't bad - Boundary Cone Road.  It takes you to AZ-95 between Needles and Bullhead City.

----------


## Lifemagician

> There is not much from Oatman to Topock unless. like me, you like desert scenery.


With the exception of the most western section, I thought this section was spectacular.  Wished I'd had more time to explore it.  True, the pass is the hilight.  

Lifey

----------


## Charlie H

Other than some interesting desert vegetation between Oatman and Topock, this is about the most interesting thing we saw!

----------


## Charlie H

I've learned the road reopened in December.

----------

